# You Got That Right - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd classic: You Got That Right- a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5LerBBWfhU


----------

